# 2012+ Beetle vs New Beetle Dimensions



## jhawkins49 (Dec 30, 2002)

This is directed to the VW Vortex staff:

There was such a neat comparison of the new Beetle Cabrio vs New Beetle Cabrio's dimensions in the Beetle Cabrio galary, that I looked for a similar pix for the sedans. Unfortunately, the pic posted of this, at  was seriously cropped. Could the original, full pix be made available?


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! That's a really cool and helpful graphic so thanks for posting it.


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

Very cool, indeed. Thanks!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

where is the other comparison? My searchfu isn't up to snuff


----------



## jhawkins49 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Many thanks!*

"


----------

